# Has anyone used Needaticket.ie



## glynner (27 Sep 2013)

I am just wondering if anyone has used this site to purchase concert tickets. I purchased two Tickets for a concert in O2 next Thursday 3rd Oct back in March . I know I was going to pay over the odds for them but I wanted to go and as it was a pressie to myself for a milestone birthday and concert was sold out. When I did not receive them after a few weeks I phoned them to be told I would not receive them until nearer the time which did concern me . My credit card would not process for some reason on the website at the time of purchase so I popped a cheque in the post and received a mail saying it cleared.  I phoned them yesterday morning and mailed them but got no response. So phoned again in evening and the person answered did not ask me for any details but I did give them  and his reply to me was "Oh I will not know till Monday and you may have to collect them at the booking office on the night " I told him that I was not prepared to do that and would rather have a refund of my money as I could not be sure they would be there for me . He never asked me for contact number etc. and told me he would call me on Monday !!!! I checked the boards site and there was a thread about them and similar stories to mine  now I have a bad feeling. Oh god Buyer Beware I could kick myself.... This company is still advertising tickets for concerts etc and maybe I will get my tickets / refund I wont know till next week. Just want any advice on route to go if I don't get a result .


----------



## Dinny (27 Sep 2013)

I used them a 4 or 5 years ago to get a couple of tickets to a match. A bit unorganized but came through with the tickets.  
I think due to the type of business they are in, tickets will only arrive very close to the date.


----------



## Dr.Phil (27 Sep 2013)

About 2 or 3 years ago joe Duffy had loads of people in who got stung I don't know if any if them were compensated or refunded their money


----------



## hippy1975 (28 Sep 2013)

Glynner my sister used them last year and like a previous poster said they were disorganized to say the least, I really thought she was being scammed, but they did come thru with the tickets in the end and hopefully they will for you too.  I recall it was very close to the wire tho, someone met her on the night with the tickets.

As regards where you stand or how to approach it if it doesn't come thru, I'm afraid I'd tell you the same thing I told her, it's tout territory basically and I wouldn't fancy your chances, particularly as you sent them a cheque so no chargeback possible


----------



## Boyd (28 Sep 2013)

These lads are 100% touts, nothing more. IMO anyone using their site is fuelling ridiculous ticket prices. They are in no way reliable so I don't know what recourse you will have. They don't even provide an address on the site!

Don't mean to be preachy above but these lads really get on my nerves.


----------



## glynner (30 Sep 2013)

Thanks Guys for all your comments. Will contact today again but am not holding out much hope .


----------

